# *** Up to 50% Off - Audio Imperia Epic Black Friday Sale ***



## audioimperia (Nov 18, 2019)

*EPIC BLACK FRIDAY SALE - UP TO 50% OFF*​
Our annual November sale is here! Shop and save BIG between November 18 and December 4: Orchestral, Epic Sound Design, Vocals, Pianos, Percussion, Guitars, and so much more. There's no better time than right now to add to your Audio Imperia collection. Right now you can save up to 50% on our award-winning sample libraries!

*JOIN THE JAEGER TEAM NOW - ONLY $399*
Get our critically acclaimed orchestral library Jaeger during our Black Friday sale for only $399!





__





Audio Imperia Jaeger Essential Modern Orchestra Review


The world’s leading media brand at the intersection of music and technology.




www.musictech.net





*ADD NUCLEUS TO YOUR COLLECTION NOW - ONLY $379*
Get our award-winning orchestral library Nucleus during our Black Friday sale for only $379!





__





Review: Audio Imperia Nucleus: The Orchestral Core


The world’s leading media brand at the intersection of music and technology.




www.musictech.net












Review: Nucleus by Audio Imperia - Sample Library Review


Audio Imperia’s Nucleus: the new king of comprehensive Orchestral library? Jump to the Videos of Nucleus by Audio Imperia Jump to the Demos of Nucleus by Audio Imperia Review: Nucleus by Audio Imperia Nucleus is the new all-encompassing orchestral library by developer Audio Imperia. Will it...




www.samplelibraryreview.com






https://www.audioimperia.com/


*




*


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 18, 2019)

Is there an offer for upgrading from Nucleus to Jaegar ? I don't see anything on the website as an option to upgrade but I remember you saying in the Nucleus thread we would get the chance to upgrade cheaper ?

Trying to figure if it's worth doing the upgrade or just buying the Hangar vocals as that's what I really want from Jaegar


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2019)

Yihaa! Lots of great stuff to buy!


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 18, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Is there an offer for upgrading from Nucleus to Jaegar ? I don't see anything on the website as an option to upgrade but I remember you saying in the Nucleus thread we would get the chance to upgrade cheaper ?
> 
> Trying to figure if it's worth doing the upgrade or just buying the Hangar vocals as that's what I really want from Jaegar



Simply shoot us an email at [email protected] and we'll send you a custom invoice!  The crossgrade discount from Nucleus to Jaeger is $100 (so $299 during the BF sale).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Right now you can save up to 50% on our award-winning sample libraries!


Gonna have to give a listen to all of those Photosynthesis volumes now.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2019)

Finally grabbed Trailer Guitar 1 and 2 for now. Been on my list for a long time. Cool.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Gonna have to give a listen to all of those Photosynthesis volumes now.


This! I missed that special when they were all $80 and I can't remember which ones interested me. I know I want at least one.


----------



## ism (Nov 20, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Gonna have to give a listen to all of those Photosynthesis volumes now.



The ambient cello is really quite fun.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 23, 2019)

audioimperia said:


> Simply shoot us an email at [email protected] and we'll send you a custom invoice!  The crossgrade discount from Nucleus to Jaeger is $100 (so $299 during the BF sale).


Regarding this , is there also a crossgrade from Jaeger to Nucleus?


----------



## AndyP (Dec 13, 2019)

Damn, I love these Trailer guitars ... 😍
So fu..ing useful.


----------

